# Lady



## 0Bri (Jun 6, 2008)

Lady was our golden who passed away in December. She was the dog I grew up with and though she was my first dog, I bet she will be the best. My parents and people visiting always said how good she was and she always greeted you with a wagging tail and silly smile. She passed away due to cancer, after fighting it for about a month. As she grew weaker and couldn't keep rice down, we decided to put her asleep. She will be dearly missed. After that we decided we would not get another dog, since soon all the kids, including myself, would be off to college. However about five months after we lost Lady, we were led into Mia. Friends of ours got their brother and the owners mother worked with my mom. Soon we sort of decided on a whim and brought home Mia the same day we saw her. She has been a great addition to our family, and ever though she seems very high key, she is as every bit friendly as Lady was.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Ladies memory will be with you for a very long time. She does look like perfect old gold. I'm glad to hear you have opened your home to another golden.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your memories...
Once you have been touched by a goldens love you will never forget it (and maybe never be without it)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady will live in your heart forever...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your Lady had such a sweet face. Thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lady was a beauty and will live forever in your heart. Mia won't replace her, but she will help fill the hole Lady left behind. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Everyone has a different personality. Best tribute to Lady was giving another dog a good, loving home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lady looks like she was the sweetest girl. She will live on in your memories and your heart. I can imagine she is right there with you teaching Mia how to be a great girl. Run free sweet girl


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet Lady. I really hate reading posts like these because they upset me so much because I actually start to feel pain of great loss. Anyway, it is bitter sweet because it is heart warming to see that such a beautiful girl was loved SO much! Also, I start to think about my Buddy and the thought of not having him with me makes me want to just roll up in a ball and cry. I was never this dramatic until Buddy. 

I am happy to hear that you have a new addition and that Mia is just as friendly. Gosh, goldens are gold arent they?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Lady~Godspeed


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Lady. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Lady - her name really suited her - she looks a proper lady


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lady:

What a beautiful girl you were and how your were loved!!!

Thank you for honoring Lady, by loving Mia!!

Are the pictures of Lady or Mia, or both?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think we honor the great love we have for our beloved goldens when we choose to not live without a golden in our lives.

It is because of the wonderful warm personality of my first golden Shammy that I have been priveledged to live with four more. Those four also each hold a very special place in my heart. When my Max died, I thought I could never love another like I did him or find one as wonderful, but they are each so unique that they find their place in my heart. I can't imagine life without a dear golden in it.

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lady but glad your family has decided to honor her with another golden in your lives!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Lady. I can tell she was a very sweet dog. Her eyes just tell the story 
I agree with Debles. Each dog is so different and love is love and I love them all but each dog finds different LOVE from me  My DH and I are still mourning the loss of Cody everyday...but having Ollie and Daisy sure helps. Although our life's been as busy as ever, I just can't imagine a life with a golden.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am So Sorry About Beautiful Lady. I Lost My Almost 9 Year Old Golden Girl Kaycee To Cancer 6 Weeks Ago Today.


----------

